# New to BLD. Few questions.



## Dark_Cube (Nov 2, 2009)

Alright so I just started bld a day ago and I'm stuck on memorization. I make my own story with each color but how do I memorize breaking into a new cycle. That throws me off. Also parity issues. These only happen when there are an odd numer of edges that need to be placed correct? And how can you detect if there is going to be a parity issue quickly. Thanks!


----------



## byu (Nov 2, 2009)

*MEMORIZATION IN CYCLES*
Making your own story? Great. That's an excellent way to do it. Add a new "part" to the story as a new cycle.

*PARITY QUICK DETECTION*
I don't detect first, I go along, but if you want to know, look at the edges, and quickly tap each piece in order and count in your head. Don't bother memorizing the number, if you don't want to, just go "Odd Even Odd Even" if you end all cycles with Odd, then you have parity. If you end all cycles with Even, there's no parity.

If you need more help, let me know.


----------



## Dark_Cube (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah great idea! I have heard about memorizing in cycles but I didnt fully understand what it meant. A break in the story sounds like a good idea. The parity is just... Awful lol. And I always seem to mess up corners because I get confused on what is where and where it is going to end up etc... I suppose it will all come with practice. Thanks byu, I should be getting in contact with you shortly and maybe you can give me a few tips etc 

Oh also, when did you guys start learning BLD solving and OH? Like around what time average is a good start. I am now averaging around 43 seconds, I am going to continue getting faster on just normal 3x3 but I need some variety haha. Thanks again!


----------



## yoruichi (Nov 2, 2009)

HEY i like bld and OH too 
bld 2007, OH 2008


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 2, 2009)

Do you have a preference for which BLD method you hope to use? Many beginners start with the old, classic Pochmann method. I started with the 3OP method described at cubefreak.net. I felt it was easier for me to memo the orientations and permutations separately and also not have to "break into a cycle" in order to keep the same buffer position.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 2, 2009)

For the memory, you just need to add it to your story, then remember where it is (I use visual memory for this).

As for the parity, just remember the story and you will know much times you swapped the edges.


----------



## Dark_Cube (Nov 3, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Do you have a preference for which BLD method you hope to use? Many beginners start with the old, classic Pochmann method. I started with the 3OP method described at cubefreak.net. I felt it was easier for me to memo the orientations and permutations separately and also not have to "break into a cycle" in order to keep the same buffer position.



I am using Old Pochman yes. What does 3OP accomplish just orientation and permutation is done in different steps? This seems like it would be more memorizing :/ haha. but yes breaking into new cycles is a pain.



Zane_C said:


> For the memory, you just need to add it to your story, then remember where it is (I use visual memory for this).
> 
> As for the parity, just remember the story and you will know much times you swapped the edges.



That makes sense, just need to work on giving all the positions on my cube a name. Or should I do it for each color? Thanks.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 3, 2009)

I gave each sticker/position a letter, then each letter a person action and object.
eg. position B- batman driving batmobil 
E- Erik solvin' puzzle.

Do you know how the PAO system works?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 3, 2009)

Off topic kind of,
Hope you don't mind me going into this thread, but I thought i shouldn't make a new thread

Can some one in detail please describe to me how Stephen Pochmann's pure method on the corners works. 
I mean when they are in the right spot but twisted.


----------



## Dark_Cube (Nov 3, 2009)

No problem. Its a board for discussion so feel free. And no I do not know about the PAO system. What is it?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 4, 2009)

The person action object (PAO) memory method, is where each sticker position has a person, action and object.
Step 1. Memorize the person of target 1
Step 2. Memorize the action of target 2
Step 3. Memorize the object of target 3.
Step 4. memorize the person of target 4.
You go on like that until you have cycled all pieces.

So you get a person doing an action to an object. It is very easy to remember.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 4, 2009)

PAO and other memory methods are described well in the sticky.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=785


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 4, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> Off topic kind of,
> Hope you don't mind me going into this thread, but I thought i shouldn't make a new thread
> 
> Can some one in detail please describe to me how Stephen Pochmann's pure method on the corners works.
> I mean when they are in the right spot but twisted.


If the piece in the buffer is in the right spot but twisted, kick it out with another piece. You don't want to solve the buffer though. Yet.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah, but I mean when all corners are already solved, but an even number remain twisted in the correct spot.


----------



## Dark_Cube (Nov 8, 2009)

Wouldn't you have to break into a new cycle for that? Also I had a question. I like the idea of roman rooms. Is this only for multi bld or can I use it for single cubes? What should I practice? Any preference?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2009)

Dark_Cube said:


> Wouldn't you have to break into a new cycle for that? Also I had a question. I like the idea of roman rooms. Is this only for multi bld or can I use it for single cubes? What should I practice? Any preference?



Roman rooms can work for single cubes, but it's kind of overkill, since there's not very much to memorize. Still, if you're struggling with memorizing, you could put just a couple of pieces per location, and it might be useful. At least it would lead to very secure memorization.

If you want to be really fast at 3x3x3 BLD, it's unlikely that you'll be able to get maximum speed with Roman rooms. But maybe you'll prove me wrong...


----------



## Dark_Cube (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah maybe I will just stick with PAO. Thanks  any other suggestions?


----------

